# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Marmaris Express [Tai Kang]

## mike_rodos

Το καταμαράν marmaris express συνδέει καθημερινά την Ρόδο με το Μαρμαρής της Τουρκίας

marmaris express.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Έχω να προσθέσω 3 φωτογραφίες αυτού του υπέροχου ταχύπλοου απο το λιμάνι της Ροδου σήμερα, μετά τις 13.00

----------


## eliasaslan

Ορίστε οι φωτογραφίες, βιαστικές για να προλάβω το Διαγόρα  :Wink: [ATTACH]

rod (158).jpg

rod (159).jpg

rod (160).jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Ωραίο λιμάνι...  :Wink:  Πλάκα κάνω!!! Ωραίες οι φώτο σου συμπατριώτη!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ...

----------


## eliasaslan

Να σαι καλά Mike, ακόμα δεν είδες πραγματικά τίποτα όμως...

----------


## mike_rodos

Ακόμη μία από το καταμαράν που καθημερινά ενώνει την Ρόδο με την Τουρκία, βέβαια από δημοσιεύματα στον τοπικό τύπο της Ρόδου έχει ακουστεί πως μεταφέρει τουρίστες που ήθελαν να επισκευτούν την Ρόδο, αλλά στα κρουαζιερόπλοια που επιβαίνουν δεν μπορούν να μπούν στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου λόγω βυθίσματος, και έτσι μία λύση ήταν αυτό το καταμαράν και όσοι επιβάτες θέλουν να έρθουν Ρόδο αντί για τον Μαρμαρίς, επιβιβάζονται σε αυτό και έρχονται στο νησί...


DSCN0655.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

σχεδόν ίδιες οι φωτογραφίες μας πατριώτη!! Λες και έδεσε στο ίδιο σημείο πάλι!!  :Confused:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> σχεδόν ίδιες οι φωτογραφίες μας πατριώτη!! Λες και έδεσε στο ίδιο σημείο πάλι!!


Ακριβώς η ίδια... Μόνο στην δικιά μου πάνω δεξιά φαίνεται η πλώρη του sapphire... γι αυτό είναι κομμένη και η πλώρη του marmaris express στην φώτο.

----------


## eliasaslan

:Wink:  :Very Happy:  Α εσύ είσαι καλιτέχνης...

----------


## mike_rodos

*Marmaris Express* στο κεντρικό μας λιμάνι.... Σε μία από τις καθημερινές του επισκέψεις....

DSCN8896.jpg

----------

